# I was in Kansas the last 6 days



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My good 70 year old friend and his son









two of my 13 year old tired shorthairs









I just got back last night. I tried a few spots my good friends irecommended with little success, the first three days. The problem was not the spots they recommended ( I was seeing roosters) it was extremely high winds, IMO they make horrible scenting conditions.

I then moved to some of my regular haunts and the weather turned on a dime. Warm windless to light breeze and sunny, I was hunting in T-shirt Mon-Wed it was so hot in Kansas after noon and 20 degrees back home in GA, go figure.

We had about 8-12 pointed roosters each of the last three days and got about 15 of them.

Considering we are lousy shots I think we did pretty good. Never saw a single quail and only saw two chickens as singles.

Had a great times every day in the field also saw the biggest buck I've ever seen in my life his rack was clearly visible at one mile with the naked eye and took my breath away when I got out the field glasses.

I would still be there but my hunting buddy is almost 70 and was exhausted and wanted to go home.

WE hunted on 1/2 section of milo that I swear had a 100 pheasants in it and one of my EP's went absolutely bonkers and so while we didn't shoot even one bird in that field it was funny to watch.

My motto is when they go nuts just let them have fun and relax there wan't anything I could do about it anyway.

My DK was a little warm hes a weird dog very close worker and did very well.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

looks like fun.....nice dogs!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Defiantly looks like fun.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

How many dogs did you have out there? Wish i was still hunting.. Only a couple months away though, then its dog training season.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Right on Bob! Looks fun!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

USAlx50 said:


> How many dogs did you have out there? Wish i was still hunting.. Only a couple months away though, then its dog training season.


eight with me just my personal dogs

it was fun 5 of my shorthairs are all out of the same litter poor old dogs had a lot of fun, sadly I expect this will be their last hunt although three are still doing very well so maybe I'll get another year out of them.

Kansas is a short trip for you guys :wink: I wish I would of taken more pictures kept forgetting the camera in the truck


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bob,

Thanks for sharing! Good to see you didn't get that van stuck this year! :wink:


----------

